# ct hook up



## david hughes (Sep 4, 2009)

what is the purpose of ct cabinets show correct diagram of 3 200 amp panelct


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

:001_huh::001_huh::001_huh:


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Sounds like a homework question to me.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Homework questions are generally are written in English. I have no idea what the OP is asking or stating. Just a few words randomly grouped together.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

maybe he wants a picture of the inside of a CT can


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi David! Well I'm not really all that excited to see you here.









Hope it helps, any questions, just ask. That's why were here.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

idontknow said:


> Hi David! Well I'm not really all that excited to see you here.
> 
> View attachment 1825
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The wiring diagram for the secondary of current transformers is specific to the system type, voltage and meter style used, missing some important data.


Google is my friend..


Start here

http://watthourmeters.com/


----------

